# Tri Breeders?



## christina (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi girls and Guys, 
I just bought home my lovely little Tri coloured Female and was just curious more so about where her linage goes back..
I never plan to breed her i like to do a little certificate for my girls as keep sakes ..


i got her from a lady in Burton on Trent who had got her mother from someone; who bred her for the Burton on trent lady..

:lol: 
So anyhows if you can help ill be very greatfull


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

your best bet is to go back to the lady your got her from and ask them there breeders name, as tricolour is SO popular at the moment with out a name your would be hard pressed to find them as it seems so many people are breeding them in both show and pet breeders.


----------

